# Errors when trying to test MySQL



## charleskline (Oct 17, 2002)

I seem to have gotten MySQL installed ok, but when I try mysql test I get these errors:

[Charles-Klines-Computer:/] root# cd /Library/MySQL/
[Charles-Klines-Computer:/Library/MySQL] root# sudo chown -R mysql /Library/MySQL/*
[Charles-Klines-Computer:/Library/MySQL] root# sudo ./bin/safe_mysqld --user=mysql &
[1] 1255
[Charles-Klines-Computer:/Library/MySQL] root# A mysqld process already exists
mysql test
mysql: Command not found.
[1]  + Exit 1                        sudo ./bin/safe_mysqld --user=mysql
[Charles-Klines-Computer:/Library/MySQL] root# mysql test
mysql: Command not found.

Any ideas?


----------



## rgsdesigner (Dec 3, 2002)

I am having the same type of errors. Any help is apprecated.

[gunshy:/usr/local/mysql] peewee% sudo chown -R mysql /usr/local/mysql/*
[gunshy:/usr/local/mysql] peewee% sudo ./bin/safe_mysqld --user=mysql &
[1] 518
[gunshy:/usr/local/mysql] peewee% *A mysqld process already exists* 
mysql test
mysql: Command not found.
[1]  + Exit 1                        sudo ./bin/safe_mysqld --user=mysql
[gunshy:/usr/local/mysql] peewee%


----------



## mntamago (Dec 4, 2002)

What OS version are you running?  I can not recall exactly, but somewhere around 10.1.5 or so I ran into a similar problem.  As it turned out, updating my OS have changed my PATH.

Try a ...

which mysql

from somewhere like /usr.  You should get...

/usr/local/bin/mysql

... if 1) you have used Marc Liyanage's installation, 2) your PATH has not been screwed up.

To fix my PATH in my case, I edited  /etc/csh.login  .  I added the following:

setenv PATH "/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin"


----------



## cgildenhuys (Dec 5, 2002)

"mysql test 
mysql: Command not found."

in which directory are you when to try to run this command? I always do a safe_mysqld from the mysql dir which would mean that the mysql command  would also be bin/mysql, not just mysql. Else I have the same error, command not found.


----------

